# the demiurge



## The Great Goose (May 8, 2016)

All of this planet is in the imagination of the demiurge.


----------



## Dhara (May 8, 2016)

Okkkkk


----------



## S.J. (May 8, 2016)

Hey, would you look at the time!


----------



## Iceweasel (May 8, 2016)

Gnoticism fadded out 2,000 years ago. The Catholics did help by killing the adherents, but I digress.


----------

